# [solved] usb stopped working after recompiling kernel

## melange

I just recompiled my kernel (2.6.11-r6) to get support for 1GB RAM, and Video4Linux.

However - suddenly my usb-ports stopped working :/

when i do "modprobe usbcore" i get the following error:

```
becky linux # modprobe usbcore

FATAL: Error inserting usbcore (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

and here's my dmesg:

```
becky linux # dmesg 

 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0820)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4a0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5500-0x553f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57cf

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5863, set palette = c00c58af

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3120022A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ST3250823A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 6a0 not supported

ACPI wakeup devices: 

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S4bios S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

agpgart: Unknown symbol page_address

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdd1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49132 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47483

agpgart: Unknown symbol page_address

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_bridge

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol global_cache_flush

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_memory_reserved

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_enable

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_destroy_page

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_off

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_remove_bridge

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_mask_memory

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_alloc_by_type

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_free_by_type

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_alloc_bridge

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_add_bridge

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_create_gatt_table

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_free_gatt_table

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_alloc_page

nvidia_agp: Unknown symbol agp_put_bridge

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_trylock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_trylock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

eth0: no link during initialization.

eth0: link up.

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_trylock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_check_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_release_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_claim_bandwidth

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

agpgart: Unknown symbol page_address

agpgart: Unknown symbol page_address

agpgart: Unknown symbol page_address

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_trylock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_unlock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_register_root_hub

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_lock_device

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_set_device_state

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

ohci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_dev

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address

usbcore: Unknown symbol page_address
```

Any suggestions

// melangeLast edited by melange on Sat Aug 06, 2005 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

melange,

At a guess you have mixed up kernels and modules, possibly caused by not mounting boot before copying your bzImage, or giving it the wrong file name in /boot.

What does 

```
uname -a
```

 give for a timestamp ?

Its the time the kernel you are running was compiled. Does it match your last kernel compile ?

----------

## widan

You compiled and installed a new kernel, but did you also install the appropriate modules (ie "make modules_install") ? If you still have old modules, it will cause problems. Also if you use third party modules (nvidia/ati driver, alsa...) you need to re-emerge them too.

----------

## melange

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> melange,
> 
> At a guess you have mixed up kernels and modules, possibly caused by not mounting boot before copying your bzImage, or giving it the wrong file name in /boot.
> 
> What does 
> ...

 

```
becky arvid # uname -a

Linux becky 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Apr 17 20:07:41 GMT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Well - clearly I've done something wrong, but i have to admit i don't know what :/

what i basically did was:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

```

cheers

// melange

----------

## NeddySeagoon

melange,

You have done all the right steps, so it must be the names that are mixed up. You are running an old kernel with your new modules and they don't play nicely because you have changed the memory model to cover 1Gb.

Check the kernel files names and dates that appear in /boot (when its mounted) using 

```
ls -l /boot
```

with the file name in the kernel line in grub.conf.

You will find your have two or more kernel files in /boot and grub.conf is referenceing one of the old ones.

The kernel file names used in /boot and grub.conf can be anything but they must be identical. Thats how grub knows which kernel to load.

----------

## melange

Since i'm not so comfterbal with playing around with /boot i'm just going to take one step at the time  :Smile: 

my /boot looks like this:

```

becky boot # ls -l

total 20335

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      27 Apr 17 19:35 System.map -> System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  942433 Apr 17 12:48 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  939577 Aug  6 20:04 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1004931 Apr 17 19:14 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6.old

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      26 Jan 29  2005 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Sep 11  2004 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     512 Sep 11  2004 boot.0300

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     512 Jun 13 18:22 boot.0340

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2076865 Apr 17 20:28 bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2096743 Apr 17 12:48 bzImage-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2087405 Aug  6 20:04 bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      23 Apr 17 19:35 config -> config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   33986 Feb 18 20:06 config-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   29418 Apr 17 19:35 config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      22 Jan 29  2005 config.old -> config-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Apr 17 19:28 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2063192 Feb 18 20:06 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2063018 Apr 17 20:07 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Sep 11  2004 lost+found

-rw-------  1 root root   45056 Jun 13 18:22 map

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      24 Apr 17 19:35 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 5334982 Feb 18 19:52 vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1988461 Apr 17 19:35 vmlinuz-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root      23 Jan 29  2005 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

I guess i could remove some files, but it's a long time since i had problems and "if it works - don't fix it!"  :Wink: 

(the relevant part of) my grub.conf looks like this:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6

#:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 (null)

```

Well - when I compile a new kernel i only copy "System.map-" and "bzImage-", but where does "kernel-", config-" and "vmlinuz-" come from? are they automaticlly created if they don't exist? if yes - can I then just delete them and get a "fresh" version?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

melange, 

You look like you were a Lilo user at one time ...

Your grub.conf fragment boots a kernel called  

```
kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6
```

which is this entry in /boot

```
/boot-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2063018 Apr 17 20:07 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 
```

That ties in nicely, its dated April 17th.

Your nice new kernel is this one

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2087405 Aug  6 20:04 bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 
```

If you add a new fragment to grub.conf, after the one you posted, so it looks like this:-

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6

#:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 (null)

# New Boot Fragment on 3 foolowing lines

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6 - New

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 (null) 
```

You will have the option of booting your old (now broken kernel) or your new one, at the grub prompt.

System.map files are used for kernel debug. They contain a list of all the functions in the kernel and their start addresses.

vmlinuz are kernel image files. I think they are in a different internal format to bzImage files.

If your grub.conf does not reference them, you don't need them.

----------

## melange

heh - indeed I war a lilo-user (it took me a loooong time to forgive grub for breaking my very first gentoo-installation)  :Smile: 

anyway - it worked, and finally i think I understand the kernel-compiling-thing a lot better  :Smile: 

thanks  :Smile: 

// melange

----------

